# Re-capping a dirted tank ?



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you ever removed the cap before? Its like a major dirt atomic bomb going off lol. its going to set off a huge ammonia spike and probably melt most of your plants. Just a fair warning. I tihnk it would be smarter to replace the whole substrate.


----------



## 5BodyBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

I've redirted recently. What you're proposing is possible. I take it that it hasn't been dirted for that long. Just take everything out dirt & all and do a total makeover. Start fresh. You'll feel better.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Do what he said!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

The tank has been set up since august. I want to try and keep the same dirt since its been going through decomposition process. I don't want to start all over cuz that would be a bigger project I think. I really just want to replace the Eco complete. I already re-did this tank with dirt. See my thread in my sig. 

I would avoid any ammonia spikes since I'll be removing most of the water anyway.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

But thanks anyway. I'll take the re-do into consideration.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

When I replaced play sand with river sand I just scooped top layer of play sand up with a net. Then I put the river sand on top. Perhaps you can do the same with the eco-complete. Probably need to reduce the water level as low as possible, for you said it is not holding down the dirt.


----------



## 5BodyBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

A good idea to get the water out below the cap is to get it sucked down as far as possible, then move the substrate away from one corner. Put a piece of PVC pipe in the corner all the way to the bottom. It should still let in water because it won't be totally to the glass. Then just put your siphon hose in the PVC all the way to the bottom.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

5BodyBlade said:


> A good idea to get the water out below the cap is to get it sucked down as far as possible, then move the substrate away from one corner. Put a piece of PVC pipe in the corner all the way to the bottom. It should still let in water because it won't be totally to the glass. Then just put your siphon hose in the PVC all the way to the bottom.


roud:

I agree. Then use a large serving spoon as a shovel and scoop out the current cap material. 

*DO NOT USE YOUR WIFE OR MOTHER'S GOOD SPOON* 

Go to the $1 store :biggrin:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

5BodyBlade's post above makes great sense and is explained well too.

Guessing this is "Mezza Luna" as that's the journal I find and fits the timeline here.
Interesting event and not often done so I hope you capture the experience in your journal. Changes like this aren't done often.

The soil is still fresh and just barely converted to a fully submerged decay rate on the organics. Light and easily disturbed is what I'm guessing you will find if worked still submerged. You've listed a planned approach that makes good sense. Smaller tanks are ALWAYS more tricky when it comes to maintaining good water chemistry. 

Personally I would attempt to maintain my critters for 4-5days even up to 10days in the secondary container after making the switch. Bacteria and bio balance are going to take a big hit doing this. I've changed subs completely and drained tanks for transport, this won't be much different. 

I use 5g buckets. Remove about 4g of tank water into a bucket and place the critters, driftwood and smaller plants in it with a towel over the top.
With bigger tanks things are separated. All the plants into one, fish, driftwood, anything I want to keep wet into the rest.
I run an air stone in each bucket of fish and plants, whether it's needed for the weeds IDK but it eliminates surface film and keeps the water turning.

I clear a corner down to the glass just like 5BodyBlade posted and siphon out all the water I can get.
Having a small ice scoop I use that for removing the gravel, sand, what ever being careful to stay off the sides not to scratch the tank. Dumping it into dry buckets.
Using an old credit card I push the remaining substrate to center as possible and use the scoop for all I can get.

Changing the cap keep all the tank materials wet during the swap in tank water. Put everything back in the tank the day you do the swap to help avoid another cycle but (imo) hold the fauna at least overnight, longer wouldn't hurt.

While doing this cap swap do not even wipe off the glass inside the tank, don't clean hoses, heaters, don't clean anything with 'tank slime' on it. Put EVERYTHING back in to maintain as much bio film as possible. Do not clean the filter before or for a week after the substrate change.
Add to top off the tank but don't do a major water change. Changing the cap is drastic enough in one day. I re use as much old tank water as I can save.

Leaving larger plants in place makes sense but I think you'll find the smaller ones will release with the cap being removed.
Going to sand I would keep the cap at 1 to 1.5".

Hope this helps.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

This is awesome. Thank you guys for the advice! If I decide to do this I will document it as much as possible here and with some video.


----------



## 5BodyBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

You can really avoid a cycle if you keep about 75% of your old water and fill the tank back up with it. I didn't see how big your tank was, but I've done this with my 46. I used a few rubbermaid totes (clean) and drained my tank down. Did the substrate switch and filled back up with the old water. Put the fish in when I was done scaping. Kind of like doing a waterchange. You will lose a lot of bio bacteria from the substrate, but if it is a well established tank and the water chemistry stays the same from using the old water, it should recolonize very quickly. Adding a little bit of bio bact. in a bottle helps too. Seachem has one and I think Bio Spira is another. Never had a loss.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

5BodyBlade said:


> You can really avoid a cycle if you keep about 75% of your old water and fill the tank back up with it. I didn't see how big your tank was, but I've done this with my 46. I used a few rubbermaid totes (clean) and drained my tank down. Did the substrate switch and filled back up with the old water. Put the fish in when I was done scaping. Kind of like doing a waterchange. You will lose a lot of bio bacteria from the substrate, but if it is a well established tank and the water chemistry stays the same from using the old water, it should recolonize very quickly. Adding a little bit of bio bact. in a bottle helps too. Seachem has one and I think Bio Spira is another. Never had a loss.


Cool. Thanks 5bodyblade. I appreciate the help. The tank is a ten gallon half moon. Well I re-did this tank once already with all the fish in it. And I dirted it and put the fish in the next day. I def know what to expect as far as how much work is involved. So far I have a 5 g and 2 2g gallon buckets. I should prob purchase another 5g bucket. I'm also thinking of keeping some of the Eco-complete as I probably won't be able to get all of it out anyway. Also it has a good cec. I want it to retain some nutrients and bacteria. But as a top layer on want black beauty.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

OK, so a change of plans. I am in the process of slowing siphoning out the dirt that has settled on top of the eco-complete. I have been doing this on a weekly basis. changing about 10-20% of the water in the process. My plan is to try and siphon out as much as I could and call it a day. I really dont want to re-do this tank at this time. Plants are growing well and I don't want to disturb it again. Im planning on removing all the dirt from the top layer then if I notice that the plants stop growing I'll add root tabs or something. I figure by the time the nutrients run out I will most likely be breaking this down anyway. We are planning on moving to a bigger place this year and if thats the case I will probably set up a bigger tank anyway.


----------

